# Would it be easier to cycle from Cork - Donegal or from Donegal - Cork



## Sim Two (5 Mar 2010)

Had a discussion in the pub last night about whether it is easier to cycle from Cork - Donegal or the other way around.   

For the purposes of this very serious debate, we assumed that wind speed for the duration of the trip registered 0 on the Beaufort scale.  So the question was would there be more hills to climb going south - north or vice versa?

The discussion also touched on whether the curved surface of the earth would come into play.  

At 12:30 am this morning, we agreed that we would adjourn the debate and resume again next Thursday and that we would endeavour to glean some information on this subject in the meantime.

Any geography students out there?


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2010)

Obviously Donegal to Cork would be easier; Cork is lower than Donegal, just look at a map!


----------



## callybags (5 Mar 2010)

Which of them is higher above sea level?

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

This looks like Donegal is shightly higher so the cycle north would be more difficult.

It would depend a lot on where in both counties the starting point is.


----------



## Crugers (5 Mar 2010)

Try
http://www.heywhatsthat.com/profiler.html


----------



## Mpsox (5 Mar 2010)

Certainly it would be quicker to cycle from Watergrasshill to Cork instead of the other way around as it would be downhill all the way on that part.


----------



## Teatime (5 Mar 2010)

Prevailing winds in this country are south-westerly so I would say Cork to Donegal.


----------



## jhegarty (5 Mar 2010)

Starting at sea level in both locations it would be identical.


----------



## Caveat (5 Mar 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Starting at sea level in both locations it would be identical.


 
Yeah but one way you end up in bloody Cork


----------



## Mpsox (5 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Yeah but one way you end up in bloody Cork


 
So that decides it then, obviously Donegal to Cork is quicker due to the mankinds natural desire to reach civilisation,


----------



## Sim Two (5 Mar 2010)

The trip would start/end at Malin Head, Donegal/Mizen Head, Cork.


----------



## Teatime (5 Mar 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Starting at sea level in both locations it would be identical.


 
Big difference cycling into the wind and having the wind at your back. I suppose in winter the winds might tend north-westerly (with biting cold) in which case Donegal-Cork might be easier but I would say on average Cork-Donegal would be easier and quicker.


----------



## RMCF (5 Mar 2010)

I'm guessing either of them would be bloody hard. 

Count me out.


----------



## corkgal (6 Mar 2010)

Depends on how fast you cycle. Driving Cork to Sligo = 5 hours, Sligo to Cork =6 hours.
If I leave at 6am, I am through Limerick before the traffic and miss the traffic in Galway and its plain sailing all the way to Sligo. If I leave Sligo at 6am, I am in traffic from just outside Galway, i.e. most of the trip so it takes longer.


----------



## michaelm (12 Mar 2010)

Sim Two said:


> The discussion also touched on whether the curved surface of the earth would come into play.


It wouldn't.


----------



## z107 (12 Mar 2010)

I'd get the train instead - if the government hadn't ripped up the tracks.


----------



## mathepac (12 Mar 2010)

The thoughts of them Cork lads out of their heads on toasted sangwiches  and armed with meejums of Beamish's Porther and Murphy's Stout would speed me on my way north, in record time I think.

The idea of facing them again would lead to a magesterial mystery tour via Dhrawdah, Ardee to visit the Gardai, all four country roads in Glenamaddy, Lough Ree oh Lough Ree and the three counties that meet there and any other divarshun on the return journey that would delay the inevitable Face-off on the Lee.


----------

